# Holga Enlarger



## mortallis288 (Apr 3, 2007)

im going to call freestyle tommorw, but i am just wondering if anyone has seen / used a holga enlarger before? and if i should just man up and pay the extra 150 bucks for a better one than a holga


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2007)

I've not, but it will be interesting to hear what the folks at Freestyle can tell you about the model you showed me. 

Good luck with it! Or should I say, happy hunting?


----------



## Alpha (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd say forget it. I wouldn't trust the build quality of anything with the Holga name on it. There are lots of places around the country that are clearing out their darkrooms due to the digital revolution. Their enlargers need good homes. You should be able to find one for very cheap. In fact, I'm gearing up to buy one from a local shop that has closed down their dark room. They have three of them in various sizes and are selling them for pennies.


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 4, 2007)

ya, i decided not to get this i am going to try to get one off ebay


----------

